# Mother Nature On Steroids



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes she gets a bit carried away, and makes some really weird shit.

Let this thread be for the weird, wonderful and huge-assed shit we have living all over our planet 

Giant Mekong Catfish 








Giant Siamese Carp. Pretty sure this evolves into a Gyarados at lvl 20.







A rather big Liger







Amblypygid or whipe scorpion. Sigourney Weaver can't stand these fucks.







Four legged chicken.







Cyclops Kitten (Not a Photoshop, this is a real condition the animal died a day after birth )







Interested to see what other things you guys know of!


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 5, 2010)

Giant Isopods:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2010)

&#3232;_&#3232;&#65279;


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2010)

They're odd ones.


----------



## Variant (Jan 5, 2010)

Manbear Petrucci.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2010)

Variant, I'd rep you if I could. 

Also, that trilobites pic is awesome.


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think you can give nature the credit for Ligers. Where nature lacks the balls, man asks "Why SHOULDN'T we cross breed 2 of the worlds great man-eating animals?".


----------



## silentrage (Jan 5, 2010)

The irony is in the fact that these man-made Tiger-lion hybrids actually have NO BALLS.


----------



## sami (Jan 5, 2010)

That poor kitten! It didn't live that long 

And  @ Variant!!!


----------



## sami (Jan 5, 2010)

whoops, double poast


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2010)

silentrage said:


> The irony is in the fact that these man-made Tiger-lion hybrids actually have NO BALLS.



You don't need balls when you're that massive, ask Petrucci up there.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> I don't think you can give nature the credit for Ligers. Where nature lacks the balls, man asks "Why SHOULDN'T we cross breed 2 of the worlds great man-eating animals?".



True, there is a place in India though that has tigers and lions wild though so it is possible for wild ligers/tigrons to exist.

And they're bred for their magical powers


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> True, there is a place in India though that has tigers and lions wild though so it is possible for wild ligers/tigrons to exist.
> 
> And they're bred for their magical powers



I'm guessing they would probably kill each other before getting it on, which I'm sure was the case when they started cross-breeding them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you get when you cross a whale and a dolphin? A wolphin of course :







The candiru catfish, that infamous fucker known to swim up penises if you piss into a river.







Fucking sickningly big leech. What you don't see is the probiscus that is several inches long and sticking underneath the skin.








A fairly big green anaconda by the looks of it. Having cleaned up after these animals in a zoo, let me say they are probably the most smelliest creatures ever. They shit in the water and it just stagnates.









Bekanor said:


> I'm guessing they would probably kill each other before getting it on, which I'm sure was the case when they started cross-breeding them.



That is more likely, but still anythings possible as this thread is here to prove.


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2010)

And for the thread.


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 5, 2010)

Japanese Spider Crab, I saw these at an aquarium in New Jersey and they're huge and awesome and I've never been the same.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 5, 2010)

*EDITED: NSFW! You can't just put a picture of your penis here!*

Sorry guys!


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2010)

leandroab said:


> *EDITED: NSFW! You can't just put a picture of your penis here!*
> 
> Sorry guys!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2010)

Giant Isopod, Giant Squid and Japanese Spider Crab have already been posted... my work is done through the medium of these posters


----------



## Fzau (Jan 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> What do you get when you cross a whale and a dolphin? A wolphin of course :


 
Fuck you wolphin? 
Japan has a new nemesis 
South Park ftw!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2010)

leandroab said:


> *EDITED: NSFW! You can't just put a picture of your penis here!*
> 
> Sorry guys!



The hell? 

This should be a sig.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 5, 2010)

Barry the giant sea worm discovered by aquarium staff after mysterious attacks on coral reef | Mail Online





(Methane Ice Worm)


----------



## Fzau (Jan 5, 2010)

Look at those hands


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess it's hard for Paul Gilbert to break it down for us mortals eh?


----------



## Fzau (Jan 5, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I guess it's hard for Paul Gilbert to break it down for us mortals eh?


 
It's like "I'm going to teach you a cool riff.. oh wait you probably haven't got enormous hands" *sighs and adapts riff*


----------



## pink freud (Jan 5, 2010)

Over 350ft tall


----------



## Xaios (Jan 5, 2010)

This one is a bear that's losing its fur. If I ran into this sucker at night on a trail, I think I would just kill myself right there.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude Petrucci's already been posted.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 5, 2010)

This guy is a hagfish. They have barbs on the end of their tongues that allow them to bore into their prey while they are still alive.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2010)

All the scariest shit on Earth is in the water:


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 5, 2010)

Xaios said:


> This one is a bear that's losing its fur. If I ran into this sucker at night on a trail, I think I would just kill myself right there.





Scar Symmetry said:


> Dude Petrucci's already been posted.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Dude Petrucci's already been posted.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy shit... I never would've guessed a bear looked like that under it's fur.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 5, 2010)

They're grumpy looking motherfuckers aren't they


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2010)

If I ever get a pet it will be a Sphynx Bear. Hopefully it won't eat my kids.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 5, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Look at those hands




 

I laughed myself so hard...

It was so random, scrolling down through a bunch of ugly ass scary creatures and then outta nowhere, "paul gilbert"...

hahaha


----------



## Variant (Jan 5, 2010)

^
It's shit like this that makes me so fucking pissed off when shows like Star Trek make "aliens" fucking humans pained orange with two brow bulges on their foreheads. Really? Try harder, sci-fi assholes!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2010)

Variant, I got your back on that 100% dude 

If Aliens do exist, they probably look more like spiders. I look at spiders and I think "What the fuck? You are hideous creatures that I couldn't possibly think up". 

LIKE THIS FUCKER:






THAT'S what Aliens _should_ look like!

Come to think of it, Starship Troopers wasn't too bad for Alien design. Awful film, but wicked Alien designs.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 5, 2010)

Variant said:


> ^
> It's shit like this that makes me so fucking pissed off when shows like Star Trek make "aliens" fucking humans pained orange with two brow bulges on their foreheads. Really? Try harder, sci-fi assholes!




Startrek pisses me off to no end with that, come to think of it Avatar would too if it wasnt awesome in other ways.

Whats more infuriating is people actually buy into it, lmao. 

@SS
Starship trooper is a good movie!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Startrek pisses me off to no end with that, come to think of it Avatar would too if it wasnt awesome in other ways.
> 
> Whats more infuriating is people actually buy into it, lmao.
> 
> ...



Protip: They do it so that we can relate to what we are seeing.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I thought I was the only one that thought that way, if Aliens do exist they might not even have eyes or ears or breath, they might function completely differently to us, in ways that I can barely imagine. Not "look at me I'm a rhino headed human" kind of crap.


Starship troopers is awesome too!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 5, 2010)

thedonutman said:


> Giant Isopods:


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

After looking at this thread the threat of global warming raising the sea level is alot scarier, I don't want what's in there up here.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't wait till we find out what's lurking in Europa's ocean!

If by "it" you mean trying to convince us that humans with their skin spraypainted brown, an excitingly exotic color never before seen on humans, and their brows protruding, another never before seen feature on humans, that they've magically become aliens, then I would say the goal is insult our intelligence. 

It's as believable as richass socialite sluts/pop stars trying to get you to relate to them by singing about being losers who can't get laid and can't get anywhere in life. Yeah, try again when you're off the coke-trip and aren't rocking fabulous fake double Ds while driving around DT LA in SUVs with phat dubs and whale-penis leather upholstery. 

Longest metaphor EVER?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 5, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> Protip: They do it so that we can relate to what we are seeing.





there is always Q


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 5, 2010)

Variant said:


> ^
> It's shit like this that makes me so fucking pissed off when shows like Star Trek make "aliens" fucking humans pained orange with two brow bulges on their foreheads. Really? Try harder, sci-fi assholes!




I think that the alien from Alien was based on some crazy deep-sea dweller, and the visual comparison is not far off. The thing in that video is a siphonophore colony - a bunch of genetically identical organisms that group together and can form chains a hundred feet long. They typically look like this:






The one in that video, however, looks more like Cthulu.






The ocean is full of all sorts of weird shit. And to believe that things like this used to swim around out there:







And here's some guy fighting a squid:


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 5, 2010)

Variant said:


> Manbear Petrucci.


 best post in the thread


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Dude Petrucci's already been posted.



 Fuck dude.



SchecterWhore said:


>


 



Fzau said:


> Fuck you wolphin?
> Japan has a new nemesis
> South Park ftw!



Fuccckkkk youuuuuu wholphiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, we've already got ManBearPigtrucci, now here's a DeerPig: quite clearly a very metal animal.






This thing's just weird.






And this is what happens if you feed John Petrucci after midnight.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 6, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> I think that the alien from Alien was based on some crazy deep-sea dweller, and the visual comparison is not far off...



Actually, it was from a design by the inimitable H. R. Giger. The Xenomorphs originally had boobs and far more... phallic heads in the first Giger design but they had to be toned down for the film.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> This thing's just weird.




Top one is a babirusa, but that second thing I have no idea wtf that is :| Sea slug of some kind?


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 6, 2010)

A sea pig, apparently.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 6, 2010)

Xaios said:


> This one is a bear that's losing its fur. If I ran into this sucker at night on a trail, I think I would just kill myself right there.



Look at the mutton chops on that mother fucker


----------



## SjPedro (Jan 6, 2010)

guys guys...you forgot this one 

i know...I know...but I just couldn't help it lol


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> Actually, it was from a design by the inimitable H. R. Giger. The Xenomorphs originally had boobs and far more... phallic heads in the first Giger design but they had to be toned down for the film.



True.

My favourite 'on steroids' animal is the Honey Badger.



100% bad-assed. 100% pissed off. Will fight anything.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2010)

'Would the parents of the missing 13 year old in the orange shirt please report to reception, the honey badger just threw up his shoes!'


----------



## matty2fatty (Jan 6, 2010)

Imagine if this is who checks to see if you're recycling


----------



## leandroab (Jan 6, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> ... phallic heads in the first Giger design but they had to be toned down for the film....




Pretty much everything he did had phallic things


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Nature today can look a bit wussy next to some of the old crowd...












Dunkleosteus, one mean motherfucker of a fish.


----------



## Fzau (Jan 6, 2010)

This one is amazing 



Ninja Monkey FTW!!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 6, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> Imagine if this is who checks to see if you're recycling



What do they call that sucker?


----------



## phantom911 (Jan 6, 2010)

Xaios said:


> What do they call that sucker?



YouTube - crab people make over-southpark


----------



## pink freud (Jan 6, 2010)

Xaios said:


> What do they call that sucker?



Coconut Crab, I believe.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2010)

Huge dog :|







Giant Siamese Salamander


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Huge dog :|



The Beast!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 6, 2010)

Mastiffs are stocky as hell, but they don't look near as intimidating in person (with the exception of I think "Zorba" was it's name?), cos they're so out of proportion. Wolfhounds have appropriate length for their height, so when you see one... 

EDIT: Same thing goes for Great Danes. Beautiful dogs, but they tend to be a lot higher than they are long.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 6, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Nature today can look a bit wussy next to some of the old crowd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
IN the same paleontological vein, I give you the Sea Scorpion! They lived around 400 million years ago or so, and in some cases were as large as a human!! As such, they are considered to be largest bugs that ever lived! They were also nasty carnivores!










Demoniac said:


> Mastiffs are stocky as hell, but they don't look near as intimidating in person (with the exception of I think "Zorba" was it's name?), cos they're so out of proportion. Wolfhounds have appropriate length for their height, so when you see one...
> 
> EDIT: Same thing goes for Great Danes. Beautiful dogs, but they tend to be a lot higher than they are long.


 
I like Irish Wolfhounds and Great Danes!!  Irish Wolfhounds are almost as big as Shetland Ponys! Sadly, both breeds are short lived. In the case of Irish Wolfhounds, many of them get bone cancer, and are dead by the time they are 7 years old.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 6, 2010)

I could've sworn we had a thread like this before... we here at SS.org must just live big ugly animals


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 6, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> I like Irish WOldfhounds and Great Danes!!  Irish Wolfhounds are almost as big as Shetland Ponys! Sadly, both breeds are short lived. In the case of Irish Wolfhounds, many of them get bone cancer, and are dead by the time they are 7 years old.



Yup. It's a sad, sad thing  Wolfhounds (alongside Old English Sheepdogs, St. Bernards and Dobermans) are my favorite dog 

All that said though, I do think I could live with the short lifespan, especially seeing as how they have such a beautiful temperament.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I could've sworn we had a thread like this before... we here at SS.org must just live big ugly animals



There is NOTHING ugly about gigantic land crabs that invade your garbage


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Jan 7, 2010)

Megascolia procer
Giant Scoliid Wasp

The fucker can have a 9cm wingspan, so that pic is easily lifesized


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> The Beast!



I remember that  Such a shit film.






I see your giant wasp and raise you giant asian hornet. A group of 20 of these can massacre a whole hive of european honey bees in a couple hours.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 7, 2010)

DUDE!!!! I shit you not, me and my old drummer found a wasp just about as big as that...we, "sedated" it with unreal amounts of aerosol air freshener and put it in a tupperware and put that in the freezer to keep it to show people, and after a few "exhibits" it was deemed trash worthy by his mom and was never seen again.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> DUDE!!!! I shit you not, me and my old drummer found a wasp just about as big as that...we, "sedated" it with unreal amounts of aerosol air freshener and put it in a tupperware and put that in the freezer to keep it to show people, and after a few "exhibits" it was deemed trash worthy by his mom and was never seen again.



Yeah I had a big one land on me once was definitely nor a regaular wasp


----------

